# ممكن.. activation code لل autocad 2010..



## Pharaoh114 (26 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ... ياباشمهندسين ..
انا كنت مسطب كاد 10 وحصل مشاكل واتشال .. جيت اسطبه تانى لاقيت (الباتش) باظ .. نزلت الباتش تانى ع اكتر م لينك واكتر م موقع لكن هى نفس المشكله ... فالحل ان واحد م الباشمهندسين ياخد كود الباتش اللى هو :...........................(*48pw tjpr 4w6v v8ux sv8y yk0s jz8w 1h3z)
ويبعتلى كود التفعيل ... وشكرااا*


----------



## hassannasr (26 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
حاولت يا اخي الكريم وكن الباتش بيديني bad request code جرب وابعته تاني في سطر واحد حتى لا يحدث خطأ


----------



## Pharaoh114 (26 يونيو 2013)

الف الف الف الف شكر .. لمشاركتك يا هندسه .... 
الحمد لله المشكله اتحلت ..
والف شكر تانى ع المساعده ...


----------



## gamal khalifa (8 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ... ياباشمهندسين ..
انا كنت مسطب كاد 10 وحصل مشاكل واتشال .. جيت اسطبه تانى لاقيت (الباتش) باظ .. نزلت الباتش تانى ع اكتر م لينك واكتر م موقع لكن هى نفس المشكله ... فالحل ان واحد م الباشمهندسين ياخد كود الباتش اللى هو(855w xtvn 54k8 f824 srqt g8w6 phw6)*
ويبعتلى كود التفعيل ... وشكرااا*​​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (8 ديسمبر 2013)

ده تفعيل الاتوكاد 2010 
تاجده فى المرفقات 
فك الضغط عن الملف و اضغط دبل كليك و ان شاء الله سفعل معك البرامج


----------



## محمد أبو سلمى (11 يونيو 2014)

ده تفعيل الاتوكاد 2010 
تاجده فى المرفقات 
فك الضغط عن الملف و اضغط دبل كليك و ان شاء الله سفعل معك البرامج 





جزاك الله خيرا م محمود
انا كان عندى نفس المشكلة والحمد لله اتحلت بالملف بتاعك


----------



## Mahmoud Shabaik (24 يونيو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس


----------



## awad23 (14 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## body55 (11 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيراttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## zaqwsxcderfvbgt (10 ديسمبر 2014)

vhkjty


----------



## ahmad_36 (25 يناير 2015)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس جمبل


----------



## سترك يا الله (30 يناير 2015)

eng - mahmoud
جزاك الله كل خيييييييييييييييييييييير _ اللهم لك الحمد


----------



## thebigcaptin (3 مارس 2015)

كل الشكر


----------

